# 300 dollar product give a way



## Maximpeptides (Jul 18, 2014)

pick a number between 1 and 1000, the closest person to our number gets $200 in free product the 2nd closest gets $100. All that we ask in return is that you log a honest review of our products.. We will announce the winner on Sunday night so get the guesses in quick!

Take 40% off your entire order at maxim! along with the chance to win $50 in free product!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 18, 2014)

420 my man..bring on the prize


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2014)

69

And this thread is locked


----------



## Yaya (Jul 18, 2014)

500.........


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 18, 2014)

666 
Hail satan


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 18, 2014)

628..my second guess would have been 472.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 18, 2014)

Going with lucky 7.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 18, 2014)

88.............


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 18, 2014)

560.                












How the fukc can some of you only post 3 numbers and avoid the 10charLimit?


----------



## babyhulk (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm going with 827. 

-babyhulk


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 18, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> How the fukc can some of you only post 3 numbers and avoid the 10charLimit?



Voodoo....


----------



## timecode2 (Jul 18, 2014)

750...........


----------



## losieloos (Jul 18, 2014)

I'll pick 1000.


----------



## moparmuscle (Jul 18, 2014)

Howabout 767....


----------



## Get Some (Jul 18, 2014)

333 for me!


----------



## bronco (Jul 18, 2014)

120.......


----------



## don draco (Jul 18, 2014)

720.........


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 18, 2014)

827.......


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 18, 2014)

519 and thats a fact.


----------



## event462 (Jul 18, 2014)

478....please be right!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 18, 2014)

333 for this guy


----------



## Rumpy (Jul 18, 2014)

212 for me.


----------



## DF (Jul 18, 2014)

870 .......................


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jul 18, 2014)

427.            .


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 18, 2014)

297

I'll pm u my address.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 18, 2014)

150 boom hdghvggchf


----------



## 11Bravo (Jul 19, 2014)

737 is my pick


----------



## stonetag (Jul 19, 2014)

225.......


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 19, 2014)

I already won. U guys can stop guessing. Good try though.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 19, 2014)

922




-Lupinator


----------



## bvs (Jul 19, 2014)

717............


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 19, 2014)

45.........


----------



## don draco (Jul 19, 2014)

don draco said:


> 720.........





11Bravo said:


> 737 is my pick





bvs said:


> 717............



... assholes. Hahahah


----------



## Assassin32 (Jul 19, 2014)

894.........


----------



## goodfella (Jul 19, 2014)

697       .


----------



## j2048b (Jul 19, 2014)

911 and a big fat eat a dick to ull. cause i WIN!!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2014)

don draco said:


> ... assholes. Hahahah



Lmao! Looks like they said fuk you and your number. That's hilarious


----------



## Maximpeptides (Jul 19, 2014)

24 hours left to get your guesses in! Did we mention it was free shipping along with the free product??


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 19, 2014)

10,001
It's not a guess. ..it's science


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2014)

547! Second guess


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jul 20, 2014)

heres my guess maxim:  1


----------



## j2048b (Jul 20, 2014)

40 would be my second guess


----------



## AlphaD (Jul 20, 2014)

Im in at 717.....


----------



## Maximpeptides (Jul 20, 2014)

Last day to get your guess in! Looking forward to handing out some free product!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 20, 2014)

282                               .


----------



## Maximpeptides (Jul 20, 2014)

The number was 599!! So the winner is #iwannagetbig with a guess of 628, you will receive $200 in free product. The 2nd place winner is thematrix with a guess of 560 you will get $100 in free product. Both winners please email me at info@maximpeptide.com with your order and your user name! Congratulations guys!!


----------



## Kpr740 (Jul 20, 2014)

Scratch that. I'm late lol


----------



## losieloos (Jul 20, 2014)

I think we're all winners and deserve a prize. We took time out of our busy non gay schedule just to compete in this competition.


----------



## Maximpeptides (Jul 20, 2014)

40% off seems like a pretty good consolation prize to me.. Sorry that you didn't win, Better luck next time. Again congratulations to the winners that won $300 dollars of FREE Product!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 20, 2014)

_*hires Jeff Gillooly to kneecap #IWANNAGETBIG*_


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 21, 2014)

its a good day this day....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 21, 2014)

Congrats IWGB and Hashtag as well. What do you think you will grab?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 21, 2014)

I will be testing the tadalafil and anastrozole this coming blast. Along with hulkmash test doses and dbols

I keed.


----------



## palmerz (Jul 21, 2014)

667.....................


----------



## palmerz (Jul 21, 2014)

damn shouldda looked at how it was done lol!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 21, 2014)

MP,
Was just getting on here to check for messages and seen this. WOW, thank you! I'll shoot you an email tomorrow.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 21, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Congrats IWGB and Hashtag as well. What do you think you will grab?



Haha hashtag. Anyone else still look at the "hashtag" symbol and the voice in your head says no that's a pound sign?


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 21, 2014)

It's always been a pound sign to me and it always will be. I know that hashtag thing is for one of the websites, I just don't do any of those social media sites.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 21, 2014)

nice work.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 21, 2014)

All way been the lbs sign.  They don't say.  "Enter your password followed by the hashtag sign"


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 23, 2014)

Maximpeptides said:


> The number was 599!! So the winner is #iwannagetbig with a guess of 628, you will receive $200 in free product. The 2nd place winner is thematrix with a guess of 560 you will get $100 in free product. Both winners please email me at info@maximpeptide.com with your order and your user name! Congratulations guys!!



Hello MP,

Please let me know how to go about ordering. Thanks!


----------



## Maximpeptides (Jul 23, 2014)

Just email us with your order, along with your shipping address


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks, email sent.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 23, 2014)

Let us know how everything works out please.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 23, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Let us know how everything works out please.



You ask for many things but give none....

I still want those noods.  When are you coming trough with that?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 23, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> You ask for many things but give none....
> 
> I still want those noods.  When are you coming trough with that?


Haha. U still want the one with the thing sticking in my ass?


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jul 23, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Let us know how everything works out please.



Will do......


----------



## GreatGunz (Jul 24, 2014)

527........!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 24, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Haha. U still want the one with the thing sticking in my ass?



The one with the needle cap bitten and that ass flexed.  

So new members can get some new knowledge from the big boys.

Im an ass connoisseur.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 24, 2014)

I guess 599..


----------



## TylerDurdn (Jul 24, 2014)

Can't believe I missed this, 599 is my favorite number...

If you ever do this again keep in mind my other favorite number is 2.


----------



## Maximpeptides (Jul 25, 2014)

Still giving away free product!!!
Take 36% off your entire order and receive a free gift with every order! The free bottle of Clenbuterol will be added to your order manually after it is placed!


----------

